# Western salt spreader variable speed controller



## firedawg1983 (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a lightly used western salt spreader variable speed controller for sale. Works perfectly. I’ll send the mounting bracket with it as well. Pics upon request. 200 OBO


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Post some pics so folks can see what model it's for...


----------



## firedawg1983 (Sep 15, 2008)

Here are pics


----------



## firedawg1983 (Sep 15, 2008)

Sold mods please close


----------

